# Mohler, Duncan, Piper on NPP



## BobVigneault (Mar 29, 2007)

This was a great show. They didn't have much time but Al Mohler, Ligon Duncan and John Piper were all together to discuss the New Perspectives on Paul. It was a great show because they basically summarized the comlicated controversy in layman's terms. Some terrific quotables from Piper. It was also cool because it was in the spirit of the PB only the ratio of Baptists to Presbyterians was reversed.

You can listen to it here.


----------



## Chris (Mar 29, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> This was a great show. They didn't have much time but Al Mohler, Ligon Duncan and John Piper were all together to discuss the New Perspectives on Paul. It was a great show because they basically summarized the comlicated controversy in layman's terms. Some terrific quotables from Piper. It was also cool because it was in the spirit of the PB only the ratio of Baptists to Presbyterians was reversed.
> 
> You can listen to it here.



I listened earlier today. 

Well worth the time it took to listen. Al made a great point while talking about another subject - there's no such thing as a 'new' heresy. Men have always been idolaters.


----------

